

Google Docs has pivot tables! - muriithi
http://scienceblogs.com/digitalbio/2008/04/google_docs_has_pivot_tables.php

======
henning
No macros, no plugins, no extensibility, no embeddability or automation (a la
COM/OLE and VBA for Excel).

Excel's position in companies that give Microsoft tons of money for copies of
Office is still far from threatened.

But for the local girl scout troop deciding which neighborhoods to sell
cookies in and who sold how much when, this seems, like, superduper.

------
pierrefar
Oh my god! RUN!

Seriously, that's quite cool.

